
Russian Hackers Infiltrated Dow Jones Servers for Pre-Public Information - dpflan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-16/russian-hackers-of-dow-jones-said-to-have-sought-trading-tips
======
hackuser
Of course, this should be expected. The information is worth millions,
possibly billions of dollars. Certainly it attracts many attacks (and
certainly they aren't all foreigners).

Dow Jones is negligent if they didn't implement very strong security, strong
enough to make stealing the information not worthwhile. If the info is worth
$10 million, spending $1 million to steal it is a simple decision for a
criminal.

If you were such a criminal wouldn't you surveil the systems of all major news
publications? All you need is to find one bit of market-moving information
before it's published - a draft article, an email to a reporter, etc. - and,
it seems to me, you can take in millions or more.

Maybe you'd also surveil the communications of Silicon Valley tech companies.

------
140am
"The group allegedly made more than $100 million in trades using unreleased
earnings releases of companies such as Panera Bread Co., Boeing Co.,
Caterpillar Inc. and Oracle Corp., through retail brokerage accounts."

------
NN88
C'mon America!

